# $1.20 per mile



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I just looked at my waybill for my first ride and was paid $1.20 per mile, $2.00 base fare, $.21 per minute. No surge was involved (I drive in Worcester, MA). I see a cascade of posts that have referenced numerous rate cuts in various markets...but I have had no reference point (up until now). Is my rate basically "normal/average"??


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

If you're in a new market the rate will be above average to attract a bazillion drivers. The next step will be to lower rates to the point where only the uneducated drivers will be willing to drive at a loss. All this at a time when drivers like you will be pissing all over yourselves, posting on CL, to refer more drivers for the bonus. It's a vicious circle that the drivers won't win. Get some while you can.


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

BeachBum hit the nail on the head...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> If you're in a new market the rate will be above average to attract a bazillion drivers. The next step will be to lower rates to the point where only the uneducated drivers will be willing to drive at a loss. All this at a time when drivers like you will be pissing all over yourselves, posting on CL, to refer more drivers for the bonus. It's a vicious circle that the drivers won't win. Get some while you can.


It is a new market, but a small market. There already appears to be a poor driver/rider ratio. I go for an hour without a ping. My first day I was online for 10 hours without a ping.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Stick with it, especially if you have an hourly guarantee.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I just looked at my waybill for my first ride and was paid $1.20 per mile, $2.00 base fare, $.21 per minute. No surge was involved (I drive in Worcester, MA). I see a cascade of posts that have referenced numerous rate cuts in various markets...but I have had no reference point (up until now). Is my rate basically "normal/average"??


Point of reference: the rates were $2.25 base + $1.45 per mile + 28¢ per minute before 5 p.m. last Saturday. It's still decent compared to a lot of other markets (Chicago $1.70 base + 90¢ per mile + 20¢ per minute; Dallas $0 base, $1.48 per mile + 19¢ per minute). Providence was higher to start with _and_ hasn't been cut yet - $3 base + $2.30 per mile + 25¢ per minute.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Point of reference: the rates were $2.25 base + $1.45 per mile + 28¢ per minute before 5 p.m. last Saturday. It's still decent compared to a lot of other markets (Chicago $1.70 base + 90¢ per mile + 20¢ per minute; Dallas $0 base, $1.48 per mile + 19¢ per minute). Providence was higher to start with _and_ hasn't been cut yet - $3 base + $2.30 per mile + 25¢ per minute.


Wow. Thanks for the info. Quite a spread. I think I saw that some parts of CA are only getting $.80 per mile.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Wow. Thanks for the info. Quite a spread. I think I saw that some parts of CA are only getting $.80 per mile.


It is .80 cents base. It is 1.10 per mile. I don't know why it is backwards here where base is lower. On average it could be that most of the rides I've done are about 4 miles.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The current rate is what the prevailing rates were in the taxi industry over 25 years ago, when gas was just over a buck a gallon. Its' too low, and my driving
is curtailed considerable, becuase of it. I drive at peak hours on friday saturday and that's it. Im' definitely earning less than before the permanent rate cut.


----------



## PocketPower (Jul 9, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> The current rate is what the prevailing rates were in the taxi industry over 25 years ago, when gas was just over a buck a gallon. Its' too low, and my driving
> is curtailed considerable, becuase of it. I drive at peak hours on friday saturday and that's it. Im' definitely earning less than before the permanent rate cut.


I came to the States in the year of 1998 the gas price in Georgia 16 years ago was about 0.90 a gallon, so I assume the gas price was't even a dollar 25 yr ago.

Uber said that we are not taxi we are Technology, but look what are we doing now, we are doing the same thin as a taxi cab. Are they take advantage of Technology to avoid sales tax? I do not want to go to the jail for not charging customer sales tax.

I'm a waiter and delivery driver at a Japanese restaurant in Buckhead, I can make more than 100 bucks at a Fri or Sat night just one night shift without using my car. When I do delivery I could make more than 2 dollars for driving 1 mile, but driving for uber at the end of the night I make less than 1 dollar per a mile. Now I do not drive as much as before.

A company does not take care or love their own employee or partner will not exist, I hope they think about and adjust our rate and commission to be fair for both the drivers the company the riders


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

CBUS:

BASE FARE $0.50 
$0.22 PER MINUTE 
$1.30 PER MILE 
SAFE RIDES FEE$1
MIN FARE$5
CANCELLATION FEE $5


----------

